# Hitch And Anti-sway



## wcocolin (Sep 29, 2005)

Any body using a Blue-Ox Sway Pro? I'm planning on using a Blue-Ox with a newly purchased 30 RLS, will be towing with a 2005 Expedition. Any comments would be wecome. (First TT)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

First of all welcome to the site!!!

Do some searching on the site regarding towing.

My first thought would be that I would make absolutely certain that I have the hitch set up perfectly, as IMHO, your TV is marginal for that sized trailer. Try it and see how it goes.

Happy camping!!!

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow -- an Expedition towing a 30 footer ... that should be interesting...

as for the Blue-Ox Sway Pro, I have never seen one but if you go to rv.net seems several of the folks in the forum has and they all love it...

Just curious though -- on your Expedition -- what size rear end do you have -- and do you have a heavy duty factory tow package?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site!! Can't even begin to answer your question, but keep checking back, there is a wealth of knowledge on this site and several with that experience will be posting you some advice. Happy Camping!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome wcocolin to the site.
Sorry but I can't imagine 30RLS being pulled by an Expedition.
I personally would go with a bigger TV.
Just my 2 cents

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have the 28RLS and when I was trading in my Explorer, I thought, "Wouldn't it be nice to have a second vehicle that could tow the trailer on short weekend trips? Let's look at the Expedition." However, from what I have learned on this forum, it seemed the wheel base wasn't long enough to safely tow the 28RLS even though the weight was within what the Expedition said it could do. That is how I saw, it anyway. There are folks on this forum who can decipher all the numbers for towing. I only looked at that one wheelbase number when we decided we couldn't swing it.

P. S. We have the Reese dual cam.

P.P.S. Welcome to Outbackers! The information here is reliable and indispensible.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I tow our 26RS with an 03 Expedition with the 5.4L and tow package (3.73 gears) and there is no way I would attempt to tow a 30RLS with that truck. Even on flat terrain the Expedition just won't have enough power not to mention stability for that size trailer. Sorry but you really need a much larger truck for that size trailer. If you do go ahead and tow with the Expedition you should probably get a Hensley Arrow hitch to at least keep things stable. You'll still be going slow but at least you'll be in control.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wcocolin,

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!* action action action 
Great to have you aboard!

Alas, I have to agree twith the others. That is alot of trailer for an Expedition.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Do your homework first or you might regret it.
I pulled our new 25RSS with a Tahoe and the rear end was not right nor was the wheelbase long enough for a comfortable, safe, and worry free tow.
I figured what the heck and bought a 1996 F350 4 Door Dually just to tow with. You can get similar TV's right now at a good price. I think my MPG while towing will be about the same as the Tahoe and alot safer.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Whoa! Red flags on two fronts:

First, the 30RLS will exceed the GCWR of your Expedition. I have an '05 Expy and I have done tons of research and I can speak on this matter with authority. Even the 28RSDS is too much trailer for your vehicle.

Second, the wheelbase for the Expy is only 119 inches. WAY too short to safely tow a 33 foot vehicle (actual length). The only way to correct this is to purchase a Hensley Arrow hitch. This hitch will actually allow you to tow a much longer vehicle than your wheelbase allows.

Towing Length Guide

However, NOTHING, I repeat NOTHING, has been invented to allow you to exceed your Gross Combined Weight Rating. Here's the calculation:

2005 Expedition GCWR=14,500 lbs.

Total Vehicle Weight + Total Hitch Weight + Total Trailer Weight = GCVW

Let me break that down further:

Vehicle Curb Weight + Cargo + Family = Total Vehicle Weight

Hitch Weight + Hitch Equipment = Total Hitch Weight

Trailer Dry Weight + Options + Gear + Food + Clothing = Total Trailer Weight

Your Expy's curb weight is 5600 + Family (I'll guess 450 lbs, mine is 700 lbs) + 50 lbs of cargo = 6100 (Total Vehicle)

Hitch weight is 640 + hitch equipment (mine was 80 lbs) = 720 (Hitch Weight)

Trailer + options (30RLS: 7210) + propane (250) + gear, clothing, food (we average 1000) = 8460 (Total Trailer)

6100 + 720 + 8460 = a GCVW of 15,280 which is 780 lbs over your GCWR of 14,500 lbs. This doesn't even account for water or fluid in any of your tanks!

If you've already committed to the trailer, BUY A NEW TOW VEHICLE BEFORE TOWING. If you haven't taken delivery, you may want to consider trading trailers, if possible, for one with a gross dry weight w/options of around 5,000 lbs.

Ford's Guide to Towing Weights

Feel free to PM me for more details. I have done my homework!


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Congrats on your 30 rls. You will love the RV. I have the same Outback (30rls).
I tow with a 2004 Excursion V-10 and the Blue Ox Sway Pro. The only sway problem I had was when I picked it up from the dealer and the unit was set up very wrong. The hitch was not hooked up correctly and the fresh tank towards the rear was full with not enough tounge weight on the RV. When I got it home I set it up per the instructions and it pulled fine. 
I would not pull it with an Expedition. The 30rls is big and you need the wheelbase and weight of a large TV. 
Good luck and if you need instructions for the gas shock bed lift, let me know. You may want to do this mod as that bed is heavy. Also check out your waste tanks as my black tank was mislabled as a grey tank. I caught it prior to putting any 
nasty stuff in the black tank.



wcocolin said:


> Any body using a Blue-Ox Sway Pro? I'm planning on using a Blue-Ox with a newly purchased 30 RLS, will be towing with a 2005 Expedition. Any comments would be wecome. (First TT)
> [snapback]56704[/snapback]​


----------

